# Cheese Newbie with some questions



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, I have never made cheese before and I have a few questions. 

First, in the recipe area, I noticed that some recipes call for a package of culture and some calling for rennet, what is the difference between the two? And where do I get either one?

How the heck does one go about getting 1/5 of a drop? (I saw in another thread on here)

What is the simplest, best, newbie starter cheese?

Any tidbits of advice for a cheese newbie?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Culture is the bacteria (like in yogurt) that develops certain flavors.

Rennet is the chemical that causes the milk to turn to curds and whey.

You put one drop in five tablespoons of water. Stir. Then use one tablespoon of the mix.

Chevre is the easiest.

Read about cheesemaking here:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/cheese.html


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------

